# Software Build v10.2 2021.32.* (latest 2021.32.31)



## garsh

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2021.32.5 c15349fa5841 (2021-08-28)
2021.32.10 3c29056621af (2021-09-13)
2021.32.20 1b7f33580a5f (2021-09-17)
2021.32.20.1 0d0b046e1abf (2021-09-21)
2021.32.21 1fd5281a6100 (2021-09-24)
2021.32.22 9e064485d2bf (2021-09-25) (The Button)
2021.32.25 350081f5d1cb (2021-10-11) (FSD Beta)
2021.32.26 d960242cd3e8 (2021-10-15)
2021.32.30 cc648037ac67 (2021-11-01)
2021.32.31 e26a640a3e30 (2021-11-04)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v10.2 2021.24
*Release Notes:*
*New Language Support*​You can now select Greek as your language. To update your language setting, tap Controls > Display and select the desired option from the Language drop down menu.​Note: Your vehicle must be in PARK to change languages.​​*Cabin Camera* (3 & Y, region limited)​The cabin camera above your rearview mirror can now detect and alert driver inattentiveness while Autopilot is engaged. Camera data does not leave the car itself, which means the system cannot save or transmit information unless data shared is enabled. To change your data settings, tap Controls > Safety & Security > Data Sharing on your car's touchscreen.​​*Autopark* (2021 S)​Your vehicle can now automatically park in parallel and perpendicular spots. While driving below 15 mph (25 km/h), the instrument cluster will display a parking icon if it detects a potential parking spot. To initiate Autopark, tap-and-hold the Autopark button in the shift panel, and release the steering yoke. For more information on Autopark, please refer to the Owner's Manual.​​*Adaptive Suspension Damping* (2021 S)​A recalibrated suspension damping algorithm allows for smoother control and improved ride comfort. A rebalanced rebound-to compression ratio works with the all-new multilink rear suspension to enhance steering response and handling for a higher degree of road connection and more precise control during spirited driving.​​*Accessibility Update* (2021 S)​Child Lock replaces Camera under Controls. You can still access Camera via the bottom bar on your touchscreen.​​*Keyboard Improvements* (Israel)​Your keyboard now supports English and Hebrew. To switch between languages, tap "A B C" on the bottom of your keyboard.​​*Range Display* (only certain specific models - not sure which ones)​Your vehicle's range estimation has been modified to better represent real-world conditions.​​*Speed Limit Mode* (Taiwan)​Manage acceleration and set a maximum speed between 80 km/h and 145 km/h. To activate, tap Controls > Safety & Security from your touchscreen while parked. You must use the same 4-digit PIN to enable or disable Speed Limit Mode.​​*Refreshed QQ* (China)​QQ Music now supports High Quality and VIP tracks with personalized recommendations and customized radio selections. To see if a track is HQ and/or VIP, find the corresponding badge next to the song title in the media player. Additionally, the login experience has been improved with a simple QR code that can be scanned with any supported application.​​Note: Membership status and user data in QQ and WeChat accounts are not synced. This change may prompt you to login to your account once again.​​*2021.32.10 Release Notes*
*Sirius XM* (2021 S)​You can now access Sirius XM from the Media source selector with a Sirius XM subscription.​​*Immersive Sound* (2021 S)​Immersive Sound now has additional granularity along with an AUTO setting which will adjust based on the type of content playing. To access, tap Media > Audio Settings > Immersive Sound > AUTO. Additionally, you can now adjust your subwoofer from the Media Settings panel.​​*Immersive Sound* (3, Y)​Immersive Sound now has additional granularity along with an AUTO setting which will adjust based on the type of content playing. To access, tap Media > Audio Settings > Immersive Sound > AUTO.​
*2021.32.22 Release Notes*
*Request Full Self-Driving Beta*​You can now request early access to Full Self-Driving Beta pending eligibility. To get started, tap 'Controls' > 'Autopilot' > 'Request Full Self-Driving Beta' and follow the instructions.​​*2021.32.25 Release Notes*
*Full Self-Driving (Beta)*​Full Self-Driving is in early limited access Beta and must be used with additional caution. It may do the wrong thing at the worst time, so you must always keep your hands on the wheel and pay extra attention to the road. Do not become complacent. When Full Self-Driving is enabled your vehicle will make lane changes off highway, select forks to follow your navigation route, navigate around other vehicles and objects, and make left and right turns. Use Full Self-Driving in limited Beta only if you will pay constant attention to the road, and be prepared to act immediately, especially around blind corners, crossing intersections, and in narrow driving situations.​​*Driving Visualization Improvements*​The driving visualization has been improved to better support Full Self-Driving capabilities. When Full Self-Driving is engaged and apps are not displayed, the driving visualization will expand to show additional surrounding information. To disable the Expanded Full Self-Driving Visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot. With the larger visualization, select items have slightly moved but will continue to look and behave the same.​​*Cabin Camera*​The cabin camera above your rearview mirror can now determine driver inattentiveness and provide you with audible alerts, to remind you to keep your eyes on the road when Autopilot is engaged. Camera images do not leave the vehicle itself, which means the system cannot save or transmit information unless you enable data sharing. To change your data settings, tap Controls > Safety & Security > Data Sharing on your car's touchscreen.​


----------



## Ksb466

Should 32.5 release notes also mention Cabin camera monitoring feature?


----------



## garsh

notateslaapp.com has complete release notes.
OP updated.


----------



## littlD

I have a couple of podcast episodes with my experiences.

Enjoy, Middy somehow gets in on DMS early.

Episode 56

Episode 57


----------



## lance.bailey

just installed 2021.32.10

was a jump from 24.5 skipped over 2021.32


----------



## lance.bailey

release notes


----------



## littlD

From what Green The Only is sharing, no DMS updates. That saves me some work testing again.

I would like to see how others fare with DMS though.


----------



## garsh

lance.bailey said:


> release notes


Thanks Lance!

OP Updated with new release notes.


garsh said:


> *2021.32.10 Release Notes*
> *Sirius XM* (2021 S)​You can now access Sirius XM from the Media source selector with a Sirius XM subscription.​​*Immersive Sound* (2021 S)​Immersive Sound now has additional granularity along with an AUTO setting which will adjust based on the type of content playing. To access, tap Media > Audio Settings > Immersive Sound > AUTO. Additionally, you can now adjust your subwoofer from the Media Settings panel.​​*Immersive Sound* (3)​Immersive Sound now has additional granularity along with an AUTO setting which will adjust based on the type of content playing. To access, tap Media > Audio Settings > Immersive Sound > AUTO.​


----------



## Dogwhistle

I just got 32.10 from 24.4. It only mentions immersive sound in the release notes.


----------



## garsh

Dogwhistle said:


> I just got 32.10 from 24.4. It only mentions immersive sound in the release notes.


I believe that's the only new feature applicable to the 3. If anybody knows if it's applicable to other models (Y, S, X), please let me know.

The other features are specific to the refreshed Model S.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> I believe that's the only new feature applicable to the 3. If anybody knows if it's applicable to other models (Y, S, X), please let me know.
> 
> The other features are specific to the refreshed Model S.


It is in the Plaid S release notes 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437530126070083588And model Y

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437270429966680070


----------



## JasonF

I was jumped from 24.x to 32.10 - I noticed that my 2018 LR Model 3 had only release notes about Immersive Sound, so I looked back to see if there were summary notes about anything else. 

No release notes about the in-cabin camera or languages, so I guess the in-cabin camera and Autopilot integration only works for HW3 or only in newer models?

What's curious though is I don't get the language updates anymore. I guess since they separate the updates by newer/older models, they just don't include languages from markets where an older car will never be.


----------



## lance.bailey

my MR model 3 is a late 2018 build, and I got the in-cabin camera release note.


----------



## JasonF

lance.bailey said:


> my MR model 3 is a late 2018 build, and I got the in-cabin camera release note.


Then either it has to be a summer 2018 cutoff, or it's HW3.


----------



## Ksb466

For those with in-cabin camera activated, is it nagging less quickly if you keep eyes on road in EAP?


----------



## Mike

Can anyone tell me how much data this update (TM3 with hardware 3.0) has?

If the package is small enough I can tether the car to my phone…if it is a gigantic amount of data I’ll have to wait until I’m back home in two weeks. Thanks.


----------



## littlD

Ksb466 said:


> For those with in-cabin camera activated, is it nagging less quickly if you keep eyes on road in EAP?


Check my post earlier with my podcast episodes on DMS for more details.

In short, I went a maximum of 80 seconds hands free @ 70 MPH when I kept my eyes on the road and didn't look left, right, or away from the car in front of me.


----------



## Ksb466

littlD said:


> Check my post earlier with my podcast episodes on DMS for more details.
> 
> In short, I went a maximum of 80 seconds hands free @ 70 MPH when I kept my eyes on the road and didn't look left, right, or away from the car in front of me.


Thanks , Listened and thanks for doing the pod cast and time studies. That's great news . If others are experiencing same would love to see your observations too. Would be great if nags reduce over time as long as we watch the road, even if it means not wearing sunglasse. This is especially true with FSD beta because the wheel is constantly turning, so torquing wheel is trickier than when driving down a straight highway.


----------



## littlD

Ksb466 said:


> Thanks , Listened and thanks for doing the pod cast and time studies. That's great news . If others are experiencing same would love to see your observations too. Would be great if nags reduce over time as long as we watch the road, even if it means not wearing sunglasse. This is especially true with FSD beta because the wheel is constantly turning, so torquing wheel is trickier than when driving down a straight highway.


Found out from Tesla Raj that FSD Beta testers have had DMS for a while already. I didn't know that as none of the videos I have watched even mentioned DMS. I can only imagine "The Button" will come along with DMS.

He mentioned DMS seemed to do really well detecting someone looking at their phone. My testing was hit and miss in that respect.


----------



## airbutchie

This is updating now…


----------



## styleruk

hmmm, mines just jumped to 2021.32.10. Can't find thread on that one yet.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> Can anyone tell me how much data this update (TM3 with hardware 3.0) has?
> 
> If the package is small enough I can tether the car to my phone…if it is a gigantic amount of data I'll have to wait until I'm back home in two weeks. Thanks.


1.0 GB according to my cellular data counter (32.10).


----------



## littlD

@garsh Please add 2021.32.20.

Middy is still on 2021.32.5, and looks like 2021.32.10 is going to just a small number of Model Ys per Teslafi


----------



## SalisburySam

Looks like on TeslaFi, v32.10 is the current end of the migration path only for those on v32.5, v24.4 and v24.5. Those of us on v24.11 have yet to get to the week 32 series, again according to TeslaFi. Anyone in the wild not on TeslaFi who has gone from v24.10 or v24.11 to v32.x?


----------



## PiperPaul

Got 32.10 AND *Release Notes*!! Exciting.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> 1.0 GB according to my cellular data counter (32.10).


And a "bug" (issues with displaying supercharger icons on my UI) that had crept in with my last version seems to be cured.

I wonder why an enhanced immersive sound system (only change noted) required 1.0 GB of data…I must assume some other items, working in the background and transparent to me, were added.


----------



## Nom

Anyone notice a difference with immersive sound? Wondering what tweaks were actually made.


----------



## lance.bailey

i turned immersive on and off and hear little difference. i think that i'd have to get some music or test tracks that fit there matrix to hear a huge difference.


----------



## webe3owners

Ksb466 said:


> For those with in-cabin camera activated, is it nagging less quickly if you keep eyes on road in EAP?


Nope


----------



## webe3owners

lance.bailey said:


> i turned immersive on and off and hear little difference. i think that i'd have to get some music or test tracks that fit there matrix to hear a huge difference.


Listen to "Fly like an eagle" Seal Version. Really loud. Full immersive is a little intense. But makes the system shine.


----------



## FRC

webe3owners said:


> Listen to "Fly like an eagle" Seal Version. Really loud. Full immersive is a little intense. But makes the system shine.


Do I have to?


----------



## littlD

webe3owners said:


> Nope


I've experienced up to 80 seconds of hands free bliss @ 70MPH during the day while keeping my eyes on the road and not glancing off.

Check Episodes 56 and 57 of my podcast for more testing results.


----------



## PiperPaul

*Re: Car Wash mode*
Found an excellent use for Car Wash mode today when I went to my local garage to have my wheel balancing checked.
Previously I had to stay in the car on the hoist to keep the car in Neutral or Towing mode while the wheels were manually rotated. Now Car Wash mode does the trick without staying in the car - as long as you don't mind the lights staying on.

And before all the wheel experts get excited: Yes, I know the wheels aren't put in balance while on the car. 
In this case, I thought I had lost a wheel weight or two so it was easy to lift the car and manually turn the wheels to check that no weights were missing.
Likewise if you are checking for wear or other faults in a tire.

BTW: I did *not* get the oil changed. But the Service Manager did get a laugh from the other customers.


----------



## pdp1

This is a first, I just updated to a version that’s not listed in the voting section of this thread, 2021.32.20.1

Anyone else? No new release notes for my 2018 LR RWD HW2.5, just the immersive sound blurb.


----------



## webe3owners

FRC said:


> Do I have to?


 Yes !


----------



## Park2670

pdp1 said:


> This is a first, I just updated to a version that's not listed in the voting section of this thread, 2021.32.20.1
> 
> Anyone else? No new release notes for my 2018 LR RWD HW2.5, just the immersive sound blurb.


Same here. Hoped it was going to fix the weird USB drive false error, but alas, its still there.


----------



## Friedrich

Just got an update to 2021.32.21 couple hours ago. Didn't have a chance yet to check the release note though...

Update: release note ist just about the immersive sound (again)...


----------



## garsh

Park2670 said:


> Same here. Hoped it was going to fix the weird USB drive false error, but alas, its still there.


Can you describe the issue you're having?
And what kind of drive are you using? Is it one that Tesla supplied with the vehicle, or one that you did?


----------



## Lgkahn

Installing 221.32.22


----------



## Friedrich

Lgkahn said:


> Installing 221.32.22


Damn, and for once I thought I was ahead of the crowd...


----------



## harrison987

Installing 32.22 now....🤗


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441683951232241664


----------



## garsh

Please vote in the poll at the top of the page instead of posting that you're installing a particular version.
These threads are too long as it is - let's try to keep the signal-to-noise ratio up.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> *2021.32.22 Release Notes*
> *Request Full Self-Driving Beta*​You can now request early access to Full Self-Driving Beta pending eligibility. To get started, tap 'Controls' > 'Autopilot' > 'Request Full Self-Driving Beta' and follow the instructions.​


----------



## airj1012

Some screens becoming available of the button.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441712361791008768
Installing myself


----------



## Mike

airj1012 said:


> https://www.tesla.com/support/safety-score


Killing two birds with one stone, all this to help develop and evolve the Tesla Insurance algorithm.


----------



## BobDole

How long did it take everyone to do the update. I started 2021.32.22 update at 6am and it's 8:38am now, 2.5hrs...

Started out normal with progress bar, then it's just sitting here with a black screen refusing to do anything. The screen is backlit and on, just black/blank for atleast 1.5hrs now. Tapping screen, brakes, drive stalk does nothing

Did the update brick my car?


----------



## ateslik

RichEV said:


> I had to delete the Tesla app and re-install it to get the Safety Score option to appear.


I didn't have to delete it, I just had to manually search for it in the app store to update it.


----------



## GDN

BobDole said:


> How long did it take everyone to do the update. I started 2021.32.22 update at 6am and it's 8:38am now, 2.5hrs...
> 
> Started out normal with progress bar, then it's just sitting here with a black screen refusing to do anything. The screen is backlit and on, just black/blank for atleast 1.5hrs now. Tapping screen, brakes, drive stalk does nothing
> 
> Did the update brick my car?


It likely didn't brick it, but definitely did not take any longer than most updates. Is your app stuck, or you've verified in the car that the install didn't finish. After 2.5 hours I'd be inclined to reboot the car to see where it is.


----------



## SysConsultant

My download and install took about 40 minutes. Late 2018 M3P and I started the install at around 5:00AM CDT.


----------



## Ksb466

BobDole said:


> How long did it take everyone to do the update. I started 2021.32.22 update at 6am and it's 8:38am now, 2.5hrs...
> 
> Started out normal with progress bar, then it's just sitting here with a black screen refusing to do anything. The screen is backlit and on, just black/blank for atleast 1.5hrs now. Tapping screen, brakes, drive stalk does nothing
> 
> Did the update brick my car?


30 min. See what % complete your phone app says


----------



## BobDole

Ksb466 said:


> 30 min. See what % complete your phone app says


The phone app can't contact the car

Just did a soft reset via steering wheel Knows. Screen backlight went off. Cross our fingers.


----------



## BobDole

BobDole said:


> The phone app can't contact the car
> 
> Just did a soft reset via steering wheel Knows. Screen backlight went off. Cross our fingers.


Soft reset worked, it's back up - fw updated, button pressed 😁

I pressed the F out that button


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> So what happens if the car sits in the garage for 7 days?


If it's not plugged in, you'll lose about 2% of charge


----------



## ateslik

SysConsultant said:


> My download and install took about 40 minutes. Late 2018 M3P and I started the install at around 5:00AM CDT.


same


----------



## SalisburySam

BobDole said:


> How long did it take everyone to do the update. I started 2021.32.22 update at 6am and it's 8:38am now, 2.5hrs...
> 
> Started out normal with progress bar, then it's just sitting here with a black screen refusing to do anything. The screen is backlit and on, just black/blank for atleast 1.5hrs now. Tapping screen, brakes, drive stalk does nothing
> 
> Did the update brick my car?


My update this morning was 23 minutes from the time I activated it, including the two minutes it then gives you to cancel.


----------



## davidviolin

BobDole said:


> How long did it take everyone to do the update. I started 2021.32.22 update at 6am and it's 8:38am now, 2.5hrs...
> 
> Started out normal with progress bar, then it's just sitting here with a black screen refusing to do anything. The screen is backlit and on, just black/blank for atleast 1.5hrs now. Tapping screen, brakes, drive stalk does nothing
> 
> Did the update brick my car?


Took me about 45 mins on a 2018 M3P. Do the hard reboot with the break pedal pressed and see if that helps if it's been more than a few hours...


----------



## Bigriver

Teslafi shows the first install of 2021.32.22 at 5:10 am EDT. 8 hours into this about 1/5 of the fleet has it. It's pending for another 10%.


----------



## shareef777

Took me exactly 34min coming from 2022.24.11 on a 2019 M3P.


----------



## joelliot

SalisburySam said:


> After my v32.22 update this morning I completed the FSD form to put me in the queue. As I went through the menus in the car, I noticed the "Car Wash Mode" is grayed/greyed out. I hope this is one of those anomalies that goes away overnight by magically fixing itself.


Was the car plugged in?


----------



## harrison987

Hey guys...

I am confused about the "Immersive" Sound...

I have had that option on my 2018 since the day I bought it. Did not do much from what I recall...and the option I had set was "Full Immersion", I believe.

I have not looked at since I got the car.

Did they remove it at some time? Now they re-added it, and it still does nothing? 

Mike


----------



## SalisburySam

joelliot said:


> Was the car plugged in?


Yes. Could be the issue, thanks!


----------



## undergrove

lance.bailey said:


> i turned immersive on and off and hear little difference. i think that i'd have to get some music or test tracks that fit there matrix to hear a huge difference.


With Rock or Jazz, especially small ensembles, I find Immersive Sound to expand dynamics and create a kind of "surround" effect that is interesting. With large complex ensembles, such as a symphony orchestra, I find it muddies the sound and introduces distortions that are unpleasant.

As a musician, I am generally more interested in sonic accuracy, so I usually leave it turned off. It will be interesting to see how it adapts to different sonic textures.


----------



## JGS

I got the notification about the latest software and downloaded the 2021.32.22 but it didn't get installed nor it didn't ask me for permission to install it. The last message I saw said "Downloading 100%". Did anybody else have that problem? Or how to get the software installed?


----------



## Park2670

garsh said:


> Can you describe the issue you're having?
> And what kind of drive are you using? Is it one that Tesla supplied with the vehicle, or one that you did?


Its an error message that says USB Drive Malfunction. I have had the same SD card in there for the past several months. Error showed up right after the update, figured it somehow corrupted the card and used my laptop to reformat. Still the same error message, but everything on Sentry and Dashcam works perfect. So its just a false error message.


----------



## JGS

JGS said:


> I got the notification about the latest software and downloaded the 2021.32.22 but it didn't get installed nor it didn't ask me for permission to install it. The last message I saw said "Downloading 100%". Did anybody else have that problem? Or how to get the software installed?


UPDATE: I got the notification to install it about one hour after the downloading was completed. This is the first time I get such a delay between downloading and request for installation.


----------



## mjezzi

My download is stuck at 28% and won’t start again even after leaving it connected to wifi for hours and doing both soft and hard restarts.


----------



## bernie

JGS said:


> I got the notification about the latest software and downloaded the 2021.32.22 but it didn't get installed nor it didn't ask me for permission to install it. The last message I saw said "Downloading 100%". Did anybody else have that problem? Or how to get the software installed?


Had no problem installing


----------



## evannole

Park2670 said:


> Its an error message that says USB Drive Malfunction. I have had the same SD card in there for the past several months. Error showed up right after the update, figured it somehow corrupted the card and used my laptop to reformat. Still the same error message, but everything on Sentry and Dashcam works perfect. So its just a false error message.


I'm getting (presumably) the same error, for what it's worth. It keeps telling me that the USB drive (my SD card in an adaptor) is not formatted, cannot be mounted and should be removed. But TeslaCam and Sentry keep recording as usual.


----------



## bwilson4web

Has 2021.32.22 taken radar off the stack?

The previous version had started giving random, false "collision alert" alarms at overpasses on the Parkway. It was not consistently reproducible.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF

It might have been coincidence, but today I think I saw actual evidence of the interior camera being used by Autopilot.

AP didn't give me a single alert through an entire drive on a toll highway...except for one time when I turned my head to look at construction to my left. Then AP immediately displayed a red alert warning me to apply pressure to the steering wheel. After that, no more alerts.


----------



## bwilson4web

False “collision alert” tonight.


----------



## littlD

JasonF said:


> It might have been coincidence, but today I think I saw actual evidence of the interior camera being used by Autopilot.
> 
> AP didn't give me a single alert through an entire drive on a toll highway...except for one time when I turned my head to look at construction to my left. Then AP immediately displayed a red alert warning me to apply pressure to the steering wheel. After that, no more alerts.


I've tested the Driver Monitoring System (cabin camera) and it not only detects you using your phone, it can also allow you to go hands free for up to 80 seconds @ 70MPH IF you keep your eyes on the road.

More details on my podcast (episodes 57 and 58)


----------



## slotti

So it appears as if this is pushed wide spread to the fleet? Guess I am one of the few who is stuck on 2021.24.


----------



## littlD

slotti said:


> So it appears as if this is pushed wide spread to the fleet? Guess I am one of the few who is stuck on 2021.24.


Not sure, but did you pay for FSD or a subscriber?


----------



## JasonF

littlD said:


> I've tested the Driver Monitoring System (cabin camera) and it not only detects you using your phone, it can also allow you to go hands free for up to 80 seconds @ 70MPH IF you keep your eyes on the road.


I knew how it was supposed to work, I was just surprised since for some reason my car never displayed the update note about the interior camera - so I thought maybe that wasn't a thing for 2018 models without FSD.

Speaking of which...



slotti said:


> So it appears as if this is pushed wide spread to the fleet? Guess I am one of the few who is stuck on 2021.24.


I'm at 32.20.1, the version just before the FSD button release, probably because I don't have FSD enabled. I strongly suspect that for those who don't have FSD, you're going to be maxed out at that version (32.20.1) for quite a while while Tesla pushes hard to get FSD through restricted beta and into unrestricted beta release. The first unrestricted beta, I believe, is when non-FSD cars will get their next software update.

My reasoning is it's probably keeping a large portion of software development QA busy, which will block anything else from getting released. And also, as all of you should know by now, the FSD push is also likely in large part helping Autopilot and keeping it from being banned by the NHTSA as well.


----------



## Bigriver

slotti said:


> So it appears as if this is pushed wide spread to the fleet? Guess I am one of the few who is stuck on 2021.24.


As the only release note for 2021.32.22 was FSD Beta request, I had assumed it would only go to those who had paid for FSD. Teslafi shows it at 27% of the fleet, but that is based on total worldwide Teslafi population. I think roughly half of the Teslafi users are in the US. So that means it has gone to about 54% of the US fleet…. it does seem it went wider than FSD purchaser/subscribers, but still a lot who didn't get this version yet.

Anyone have it, without FSD, and have the drivers scoring system?


----------



## slotti

littlD said:


> Not sure, but did you pay for FSD or a subscriber?


I own FSD for about 3 years;-). Still nothing on my end here.


----------



## slotti

JasonF said:


> I knew how it was supposed to work, I was just surprised since for some reason my car never displayed the update note about the interior camera - so I thought maybe that wasn't a thing for 2018 models without FSD.
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> I'm at 32.20.1, the version just before the FSD button release, probably because I don't have FSD enabled. I strongly suspect that for those who don't have FSD, you're going to be maxed out at that version (32.20.1) for quite a while while Tesla pushes hard to get FSD through restricted beta and into unrestricted beta release. The first unrestricted beta, I believe, is when non-FSD cars will get their next software update.
> 
> My reasoning is it's probably keeping a large portion of software development QA busy, which will block anything else from getting released. And also, as all of you should know by now, the FSD push is also likely in large part helping Autopilot and keeping it from being banned by the NHTSA as well.


I own FSD! Stuck on 24.12.


----------



## FRC

slotti said:


> I own FSD! Stuck on 24.12.


Put in a service request.


----------



## garsh

I've tried to move all existing FSD Beta discussion into the FSD Beta Queue thread.
Please keep all FSD Beta discussion in that thread. We'll try to keep this thread about the software updates.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/fsd-beta-queue.18791/


----------



## littlD

slotti said:


> I own FSD for about 3 years;-). Still nothing on my end here.


I'd check with your local service center via opening a service appt and chatting with the service center.


----------



## garsh

slotti said:


> So it appears as if this is pushed wide spread to the fleet? Guess I am one of the few who is stuck on 2021.24.


There are still a sizable number of cars still on 2021.24.
Be patient. Tesla always holds back some number of cars and rolls out software updates in waves.



garsh said:


> 20% of the fleet is still on a version of 2021.24.


----------



## tivoboy

Has anyone else noticed that since 32.22, the trip tile/card with most recent trip stays up even after shut down, park, and return even a day later? I find it funny when I get in the car in the morning at 05:30 to pickup a coffee or head to the city and the card shows “last trip” 21:45, or something like that.

I don’t recall it ever doing this before.


----------



## Klaus-rf

tivoboy said:


> Has anyone else noticed that since 32.22, the trip tile/card with most recent trip stays up even after shut down, park, and return even a day later? I find it funny when I get in the car in the morning at 05:30 to pickup a coffee or head to the city and the card shows "last trip" 21:45, or something like that.
> 
> I don't recall it ever doing this before.


I do not see this behavior.


----------



## iChris93

tivoboy said:


> Has anyone else noticed that since 32.22, the trip tile/card with most recent trip stays up even after shut down, park, and return even a day later? I find it funny when I get in the car in the morning at 05:30 to pickup a coffee or head to the city and the card shows "last trip" 21:45, or something like that.
> 
> I don't recall it ever doing this before.


I saw this one time on a 24.x build, I believe.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Also, I found the car had been set to creep. I always had mine set to hold. I wonder if something in 32.22 changed it?


----------



## iChris93

PalmtreesCalling said:


> Also, I found the car had been set to creep. I always had mine set to hold. I wonder if something in 32.22 changed it?


I believe @garsh also noted a settings change with this update.


----------



## garsh

PalmtreesCalling said:


> Also, I found the car had been set to creep. I always had mine set to hold. I wonder if something in 32.22 changed it?





iChris93 said:


> I believe @garsh also noted a settings change with this update.


Yeah, somehow my "speed limit warning" setting had been changed to "Chime".
I had always left it on "Display".

It took me a while to figure out why my car kept "dinging" at me. At first I assumed it was the FSD Beta Scoring system telling me every time I was doing something wrong.


----------



## garsh

With 2021.32.22, my car has started to complain that my USB drive is not formatted.
Strangely, TeslaCam seems to be unaffected and continues to function.
I tried reformatting the drive on my computer (and added the TeslaCam folder), but the message came back as soon as I plugged it in.

I tried reformatting it in the car, but that option is greyed-out for me!


----------



## shareef777

garsh said:


> With 2021.32.22, my car has started to complain that my USB drive is not formatted.
> Strangely, TeslaCam seems to be unaffected and continues to function.
> I tried reformatting the drive on my computer (and added the TeslaCam folder), but the message came back as soon as I plugged it in.
> 
> I tried reformatting it in the car, but that option is greyed-out for me!


I've had that happen before. Two finger salute (aka reset) fixed it for me.


----------



## Klaus-rf

iChris93 said:


> I believe @garsh also noted a settings change with this update.


Mine did not change to Creep.


----------



## rajkedda

is 2021.32.22 only for folks who purchased the FSD or open for all? I have 2021 MYLR vision only no FSD.


----------



## shareef777

rajkedda said:


> is 2021.32.22 only for folks who purchased the FSD or open for all? I have 2021 MYLR vision only no FSD.


Wife's vision/non-FSD received 2021.32.21. I've got 3 other Teslas I have access to and they all have FSD and received 2021.32.22 (one of those three is also vision).


----------



## rajkedda

@shareef777 Thankyou. I received on Monday 2021.32.21. Looks like .22 is all for prior-FSD owners and early access beta accepted folks.


----------



## shareef777

rajkedda said:


> @shareef777 Thankyou. I received on Monday 2021.32.21. Looks like .22 is all for prior-FSD owners and early access beta accepted folks.


Do you have FSD? I'd guess that 2021.32.22 has "the button" and 2021.32.21 is the same software without the button for those that don't have FSD.


----------



## rajkedda

@shareef777 I dont have FSD as 10k did not make sense. If they put 5k and tie it to owner vs the car as it is now, I am sure lot more folks would buy. Otherwise subscription on a need basis for occasional use makes sense.


----------



## shareef777

rajkedda said:


> @shareef777 I dont have FSD as 10k did not make sense. If they put 5k and tie it to owner vs the car as it is now, I am sure lot more folks would buy. Otherwise subscription on a need basis for occasional use makes sense.


One of the cars with FSD that I referenced was via subscription. An FYI in case anyone was wondering if they'd be eligible for "the button".


----------



## garsh

shareef777 said:


> I've had that happen before. Two finger salute (aka reset) fixed it for me.


That worked. Thanks!


----------



## shareef777

garsh said:


> That worked. Thanks!


Sure thing.

On a related note, I was recently on a call with a Tesla tech and was told that our computers stay online non-stop till a two finger salute, even between updates. He actually suggested that issues creep up between updates and a reset should be done after every update. Found that strange as I'd imagine most Tesla owners (those not on this forum) aren't aware of the idea of resetting their car.


----------



## Eli

Yeah that's nonsense, it has no choice but to reboot during updates, new firmware gets installed into a different partition, and then it has to boot into it. You can even see the reboot if you are watching the installation.

Anyway I noticed that coming from 2021.24->2021.32 the GPS state sometimes gets bugged after coming out of sleep. Sometimes it just freezes for a bit and then snaps to the right position, sometimes it jumps to totally wrong coordinates and then fixes itself. There were similar bugs in earlier firmware, like it's something that keeps breaking and getting fixed, only to regress it again. Probably if you keep sentry mode on 24/7 you will never see it since it seems to only happen after sleep.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

I upgraded from 32.10 to 32.21 yesterday and noticed that the weight threshold for occupant detection has been set much lower. I just put my laptop bag (<5kg/10lbs) on the back seat and the car alerted me until I took the bag off the seat...


----------



## littlD

JeanDeBarraux said:


> I upgraded from 32.10 to 32.21 yesterday and noticed that the weight threshold for occupant detection has been set much lower. I just put my laptop bag (<5kg/10lbs) on the back seat and the car alerted me until I took the bag off the seat...


You can always touch on the red circle to turn off the warning


----------



## Kernal7

i noticed an interesting change in the 2021.32.22 (maybe in the 21 also?) SW yesterday. I have NOA (Navigate on Autopilot) turned on as a default. When I entered a destination address that the route was 100% local roads, the NOA would not come up. Only regular autopilot was available. But if I entered an address that included some Highway/Expressway driving then the NOA would come up and automatically activate.

This does not match my previous experience (or my passenger's experience who has a Model Y on 2021.24.12). Used to have NOA come up no matter what address I would enter for my destination.


----------



## iChris93

Kernal7 said:


> i noticed an interesting change in the 2021.32.22 (maybe in the 21 also?) SW yesterday. I have NOA (Navigate on Autopilot) turned on as a default. When I entered a destination address that the route was 100% local roads, the NOA would not come up. Only regular autopilot was available. But if I entered an address that included some Highway/Expressway driving then the NOA would come up and automatically activate.
> 
> This does not match my previous experience (or my passenger's experience who has a Model Y on 2021.24.12). Used to have NOA come up no matter what address I would enter for my destination.


That is how it worked for me since NoA was released.


----------



## PaulT

With this version you don’t need lane lines anymore to enable autopilot…. Or at least I didn’t notice it before. I enabled it tonight in our neighborhood.


----------



## littlD

PaulT said:


> With this version you don't need lane lines anymore to enable autopilot…. Or at least I didn't notice it before. I enabled it tonight in our neighborhood.


I'm not seeing that at all with 2021.32.22. I'd wonder if something in the road is leading to the enablement


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

littlD said:


> I'm not seeing that at all with 2021.32.22. I'd wonder if something in the road is leading to the enablement


I don't see it with 32.21 either. I can't enable AP when the steering wheel icon is grayed out and it's still grayed out when the lane markings aren't visible.


----------



## spiderx1

littlD said:


> You can always touch on the red circle to turn off the warning


Turns mine into a baby car seat and stays that way during future drives until selected again. But it does allow screen notification to go away.


----------



## kornerz

Looks like 2021.32.21 only allows tapping battery icon to change range/percentage while parked:


> You can now switch between battery percentage and distance units by tapping the range display next to the battery icon.


Previously it was definitely possible to toggle it in drive.


----------



## iChris93

kornerz said:


> Looks like 2021.32.21 only allows tapping battery icon to change range/percentage while parked:
> 
> Previously it was definitely possible to toggle it in drive.


Works for me on 32.22


----------



## garsh

kornerz said:


> Looks like 2021.32.21 only allows tapping battery icon to change range/percentage while parked:
> 
> Previously it was definitely possible to toggle it in drive.


Tapping the battery icon opens/closes the charging window.

Tapping the range distance/percentage number toggles displaying distance or percentage.

Both work while driving or parked.


----------



## kornerz

garsh said:


> Tapping the battery icon opens/closes the charging window.
> 
> Tapping the range distance/percentage number toggles displaying distance or percentage.
> 
> Both work while driving or parked.


OK, it appears it was some one-time glitch.
As of today (same SW version) it works as expected both in drive and in park.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Does anyone know if NOAA or FSD will begin to pay attention to suggested speed limit signs?


----------



## Ksb466

PalmtreesCalling said:


> Does anyone know if NOAA or FSD will begin to pay attention to suggested speed limit signs?


I sure hope not. Would increase other driver annoyance behind us. Vision should be able to handle needed speed changes, maybe influenced by recognizing these signs.


----------



## garsh

Release notes for the FSD Beta build have been added to the OP.



garsh said:


> *2021.32.25 Release Notes*
> *Full Self-Driving (Beta)*​Full Self-Driving is in early limited access Beta and must be used with additional caution. It may do the wrong thing at the worst time, so you must always keep your hands on the wheel and pay extra attention to the road. Do not become complacent. When Full Self-Driving is enabled your vehicle will make lane changes off highway, select forks to follow your navigation route, navigate around other vehicles and objects, and make left and right turns. Use Full Self-Driving in limited Beta only if you will pay constant attention to the road, and be prepared to act immediately, especially around blind corners, crossing intersections, and in narrow driving situations.​​*Driving Visualization Improvements*​The driving visualization has been improved to better support Full Self-Driving capabilities. When Full Self-Driving is engaged and apps are not displayed, the driving visualization will expand to show additional surrounding information. To disable the Expanded Full Self-Driving Visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot. With the larger visualization, select items have slightly moved but will continue to look and behave the same.​​*Cabin Camera*​The cabin camera above your rearview mirror can now determine driver inattentiveness and provide you with audible alerts, to remind you to keep your eyes on the road when Autopilot is engaged. Camera images do not leave the vehicle itself, which means the system cannot save or transmit information unless you enable data sharing. To change your data settings, tap Controls > Safety & Security > Data Sharing on your car's touchscreen.​


----------



## littlD

garsh said:


> Release notes for the FSD Beta build have been added to the OP.


Thanks @garsh ! Saved me time!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447729503397203972


----------



## skygraff

PalmtreesCalling said:


> Does anyone know if NOAA or FSD will begin to pay attention to suggested speed limit signs?


I don't know about anyone else but, for me anyway (just NOA/AP/TACC so far), it seems to randomly do so. It also randomly pays attention to route number signs as well as speed limit signs on adjacent roads and imaginary/missing signs. Fortunately, unless I happen to be using the stalk to acknowledge a lane change suggestion or to go through a green light (on surface streets), AP rarely changes the desired speed (except for the imaginary ones) but I'm always ready to override with either the speed wheel or _the_ pedal.

When it comes to FSD on surface streets, I hope there'll be some kind of override when it has wrong speed limit information because, with AP anyway, it refuses to accept set speeds greater than a certain value above what it thinks is the limit.

I have seen NOA do some nice adjustments to the suggested speed on highway ramps. That said, it tends to slow down while still in the normal lane rather than after joining the transition lane; something, when I was a driving instructor, we made very clear was the intent of that design so as to keep traffic flowing.


----------



## garsh

littlD said:


> Thanks @garsh ! Saved me time!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447729503397203972


Can you take a look at the "Software" screen on the vehicle's display and see if this is still considered a v10.2 build?


----------



## Long Ranger

garsh said:


> Can you take a look at the "Software" screen on the vehicle's display and see if this is still considered a v10.2 build?


Yes, but they label it as FSD Beta 10.2, which I don't think has any relation to the Release 10.2 numbering.


----------



## littlD

Long Ranger said:


> Yes, but they label it as FSD Beta 10.2, which I don't think has any relation to the Release 10.2 numbering.
> View attachment 40229


Thanks for answering! Maybe I was supposed to and missed it (oops)


----------



## littlD

@garsh Feel free to move this to the right thread, hope springs eternal for 99s, just one more week!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448850617661861916


----------



## skygraff

So, don’t know if it started with this load or another but, having just transited time zones for the first time in about a year, I learned that tapping the time (or double tapping or holding) brings up the calendar screen (or request to link) rather than prompting the clock update.

Don’t think anyone else mentioned it but could be earlier or in another thread.


----------



## GDN

skygraff said:


> So, don't know if it started with this load or another but, having just transited time zones for the first time in about a year, I learned that tapping the time (or double tapping or holding) brings up the calendar screen (or request to link) rather than prompting the clock update.
> 
> Don't think anyone else mentioned it but could be earlier or in another thread.


It has been reported both ways, but I've tried the touch and hold the clock icon to reset it and I also get a calendar open. Could have been updated in a recent release.


----------



## Mike

On 32.21.

Dark and stormy night last night on a country two lane highway, the type of night where the light from your car gets sucked into the wet blackness.

Auto wipers were not functional _except _when someone was behind me (or when there was artificial light in the local area) and the additional lumens were enough to give the autopilot camera the amount of contrast needed to understand that there was water on the windscreen.


----------



## styleruk

littlD said:


> You can always touch on the red circle to turn off the warning


I did not know that! I've been seat-belting my guitars in (which is a good idea anyway), to stop the bonging.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

I have to admit some concern about the firmware/hw (i have a HW3) being quick enough at processing data to respond appropriately. Specifically, detection and reaction to cross traffic. By the time my M3 detects cross-traffic and responds to it, it's not a threat any longer (it never really was in my opinion) and it slams the brakes and annoys my wife and kids.

This is consistent enough behavior that it makes me think it's not capable of responding in a timely fashion to events it sees in video. Thoughts?


----------



## M3OC Rules

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I have to admit some concern about the firmware/hw (i have a HW3) being quick enough at processing data to respond appropriately. Specifically, detection and reaction to cross traffic. By the time my M3 detects cross-traffic and responds to it, it's not a threat any longer (it never really was in my opinion) and it slams the brakes and annoys my wife and kids.
> 
> This is consistent enough behavior that it makes me think it's not capable of responding in a timely fashion to events it sees in video. Thoughts?


I would not make that assumption based on your experience especially if you're not running FSD Beta. They claimed it can process 2300 frames per second on HW3. Assuming you're talking about non-FSD Beta the consistency probably stems from them not working on the old stack. They are working on completely different methods without the use of the radar. It's also not clear they have changed the software from HW2 to HW3 for non-FSD Beta. They may run HW3 at the same frames per second so as to not have to rewrite and verify a bunch of software that will be obsoleted.

At the end of the day they won't find limitations until they hit them. They never really even said HW2.5 wasn't enough horsepower. They just said HW3 made it easier to code because they had more flexibility. Elon talks about local maximums where you develop a strategy and optimize for it. At some point it stops getting better with more optimization and then if that's not good enough you need a different strategy. But these aren't necessarily easy to predict so until they get something to work you never know.


----------



## littlD

M3OC Rules said:


> I would not make that assumption based on your experience especially if you're not running FSD Beta. They claimed it can process 2300 frames per second on HW3. Assuming you're talking about non-FSD Beta the consistency probably stems from them not working on the old stack. They are working on completely different methods without the use of the radar. It's also not clear they have changed the software from HW2 to HW3 for non-FSD Beta. They may run HW3 at the same frames per second so as to not have to rewrite and verify a bunch of software that will be obsoleted.
> 
> At the end of the day they won't find limitations until they hit them. They never really even said HW2.5 wasn't enough horsepower. They just said HW3 made it easier to code because they had more flexibility. Elon talks about local maximums where you develop a strategy and optimize for it. At some point it stops getting better with more optimization and then if that's not good enough you need a different strategy. But these aren't necessarily easy to predict so until they get something to work you never know.


And HW3 included hardware based Neural Network support, a huge component of FSD Beta.


----------



## RickO2018

Sooner or later software capability exceeds hardware capabilities and 3.5 or 4.0 will be needed next!


----------



## DocScott

RickO2018 said:


> Sooner or later software capability exceeds hardware capabilities and 3.5 or 4.0 will be needed next!


I think often hardware capabilities leap ahead, and then software takes advantage of the new capabilities without striving for efficiency, leading to bloat which makes the new software work poorly on the old hardware.

For example, the calculator app on my computer takes up an astounding 34 MB of memory when running. That's something like a hundred times as much as a comparable app would have taken a few decades ago, and yet it doesn't do all that much more.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I have to admit some concern about the firmware/hw (i have a HW3) being quick enough at processing data to respond appropriately. Specifically, detection and reaction to cross traffic. By the time my M3 detects cross-traffic and responds to it, it's not a threat any longer (it never really was in my opinion) and it slams the brakes and annoys my wife and kids.
> 
> This is consistent enough behavior that it makes me think it's not capable of responding in a timely fashion to events it sees in video. Thoughts?


This has been greatly improved in the new FSD Beta. Now it seems to know that the car turning 100 feet in front of you will get out of the way in time...


----------



## M3OC Rules

littlD said:


> And HW3 included hardware based Neural Network support, a huge component of FSD Beta.


It is more purpose built if that's what you're referring to. Autopilot on HW2.5 also uses Neural Networks. From a hardware perspective it comes down to efficiency. You could use a general purpose CPU to implement neural networks but its very inefficient. GPUs used for video games and 3d workstations are much more efficient so code was developed to run on those and that's actually when neural networks started to become really useful. Nvidia took their GPU technology and started marketing chips for driver assist and full self driving. One of those was used for HW2.5. Tesla made their own version of that(HW3) which had the features that they wanted and optimized to their application. So while its a large improvement over HW2.5, its not really fundamentally different from what they had. It mainly allows them to use larger and/or more neural nets while being more efficient. Tesla partitions tasks so they can be worked on separately and transition tasks from logic based to neural network based over time. There are multiple types of things that the neural networks are used for. One is analyzing the camera images and finding the cars, curbs, signs, driveable space, etc. A good example of this is the video they released of FSD right after they announced HW2 which is still on the Tesla FSD webpage. They put boxes around all the things found in the image. But they also use neural networks to predict if a car wants to merge into your lane and predict a curve beyond what you can see. Basically they are used for perception and control. They could just use one big neural net which is sometimes referred to as end to end but according to their website they have 48 neural networks for Autopilot. Comma.AI is working on an end to end longitudinal and end to end lateral approach which is maybe easier with a smaller team. No one knows the best approach since it's all so new. Tesla has undergone some major architecture changes since they started their own development with HW2.5.


----------



## littlD

M3OC Rules said:


> It is more purpose built if that's what you're referring to. Autopilot on HW2.5 also uses Neural Networks. From a hardware perspective it comes down to efficiency. You could use a general purpose CPU to implement neural networks but its very inefficient. GPUs used for video games and 3d workstations are much more efficient so code was developed to run on those and that's actually when neural networks started to become really useful. Nvidia took their GPU technology and started marketing chips for driver assist and full self driving. One of those was used for HW2.5. Tesla made their own version of that(HW3) which had the features that they wanted and optimized to their application. So while its a large improvement over HW2.5, its not really fundamentally different from what they had. It mainly allows them to use larger and/or more neural nets while being more efficient. Tesla partitions tasks so they can be worked on separately and transition tasks from logic based to neural network based over time. There are multiple types of things that the neural networks are used for. One is analyzing the camera images and finding the cars, curbs, signs, driveable space, etc. A good example of this is the video they released of FSD right after they announced HW2 which is still on the Tesla FSD webpage. They put boxes around all the things found in the image. But they also use neural networks to predict if a car wants to merge into your lane and predict a curve beyond what you can see. Basically they are used for perception and control. They could just use one big neural net which is sometimes referred to as end to end but according to their website they have 48 neural networks for Autopilot. Comma.AI is working on an end to end longitudinal and end to end lateral approach which is maybe easier with a smaller team. No one knows the best approach since it's all so new. Tesla has undergone some major architecture changes since they started their own development with HW2.5.


Super good info here, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## khorton

Currently running 2021.32.22. I’ve had three instances of navigation restarting in the last three days. The only differences from my normal circumstances is we’ve been running at 80 mph or faster, as the speed limits in MT and ND are higher than at home I’m WA.


----------



## bwilson4web

Due of overcast, I did not use my sun glasses and noticed the 'nag' seemed taking longer than before. I'm running 2021.32.22 and was wondering if the cabin eye tracking might be enabled?









Perhaps I can test it.

Bob Wilson


----------



## M3OC Rules

I noticed this bing going off that I had never heard before. Took me awhile to realize it was for exceeding the speed limit. They must have turned that on for me.


----------



## littlD

Please listen to my episode where I tested DMS (Driver Monitoring System)

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/lifewithmiddie/episodes/2021-09-02T05_40_05-07_00


----------



## bwilson4web

Now I want to test some Halloween masks.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh

M3OC Rules said:


> I noticed this bing going off that I had never heard before. Took me awhile to realize it was for exceeding the speed limit. They must have turned that on for me.





garsh said:


> Yeah, somehow my "speed limit warning" setting had been changed to "Chime".
> I had always left it on "Display".
> 
> It took me a while to figure out why my car kept "dinging" at me. At first I assumed it was the FSD Beta Scoring system telling me every time I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Mike

Two trips today on a freeway with moderate rain showers and no NOA available.

A vast change from about two plus (?) years ago when NOA was unfazed by heavy rain showers.


----------



## SalisburySam

New version v2021.32.30 installing on my M3LR now. Release Notes for 32.30


----------



## Kizzy

SalisburySam said:


> New version v2021.32.30 installing on my M3LR now. Release Notes for 32.30


I wonder if this is to target specific chips or something. I thought everyone getting updates was moving to the 2021.36 branch.


----------



## SalisburySam

Kizzy said:


> I wonder if this is to target specific chips or something. I thought everyone getting updates was moving to the 2021.36 branch.


Probably a salve to my car's bruised ego given my low, low safety score and no chance of getting the FSD beta.


----------



## cabbie

Kizzy said:


> I wonder if this is to target specific chips or something. I thought everyone getting updates was moving to the 2021.36 branch.


I just downloaded 2021.32.30 today and now I can't see the rendering of my car or the surroundings. Did the two button reboot to no avail. I already had the "beta button" (which I pushed three weeks ago and have been driving like a granny ever since) so I don't know what the update is for. I will let the car sit a while to see if it self corrects then I guess it's a bug report.


----------



## SalisburySam

SalisburySam said:


> New version v2021.32.30 installing on my M3LR now. Release Notes for 32.30


Well, that didn't last. This morning v2021.32.31 was installed in the car. Haven't been out to check the release notes. This is the 2nd update I've received since opting out of the FSDBeta. No published release notes yet on TeslaFi.


----------



## RickO2018

SalisburySam said:


> Well, that didn't last. This morning v2021.32.31 was installed in the car. Haven't been out to check the release notes. This is the 2nd update I've received since opting out of the FSDBeta. No published release notes yet on TeslaFi.


I opted out a week ago and have not seen any updates since. Still on 2021.32.22


----------



## cabbie

SalisburySam said:


> Well, that didn't last. This morning v2021.32.31 was installed in the car. Haven't been out to check the release notes. This is the 2nd update I've received since opting out of the FSDBeta. No published release notes yet on TeslaFi.


I just got the notice for this update but have yet to install. I have not opted out of FSDBeta but probably will. I have come to the conclusion FSD won't get me out of my subdivision as you have to roll past the stop sign and white line in order to have clearest view of oncoming traffic and then it can be a mad dash to make a left as traffic comes up a hill and around a curve at a high rate of speed.


----------



## FRC

SalisburySam said:


> Well, that didn't last. This morning v2021.32.31 was installed in the car. Haven't been out to check the release notes. This is the 2nd update I've received since opting out of the FSDBeta. No published release notes yet on TeslaFi.


I've had no updates since opting out. Still on 36.5.3. Did I actually opt out? I simply unselected FSD beta on the autopilot screen.


----------



## cabbie

Does anyone know what is going on with the updates? Yesterday I got 2021.32.30 then today I got 32.31 and both release notes said I can now take part in FSDBeta testing pending approval but I pushed that button weeks ago. I go to the autopilot screen and it shows I'm still enrolled. I have a 2018 M3. If they are bug fixes just tell me they are bug fixes.


----------



## Long Ranger

FRC said:


> I've had no updates since opting out. Still on 36.5.3. Did I actually opt out? I simply unselected FSD beta on the autopilot screen.


No, it doesn't sound like you opted out. If you just toggled off FSD Beta, that just disables the feature for your profile. I don't recall if "the button" still exists to opt out after you're in, but I know that the FSD email says to email them at that address to opt out.


----------



## FRC

Long Ranger said:


> No, it doesn't sound like you opted out. If you just toggled off FSD Beta, that just disables the feature for your profile. I don't recall if "the button" still exists to opt out after you're in, but I know that the FSD email says to email them at that address to opt out.


Thanks for the info. I think I'll continue with what I'm doing now: just deselected FSD beta. There are a few hang-over quirks I want to continue to play with.

A) Can no longer select 1 as a follow distance- No big deal
B) Seems to handle stoplights much more smoothly- Love this!
C) When in AP, can no longer select wipers off- Hate this. Over 100K miles, I've come to generally leave wipers off and wipe as neccesary(infrequently) with a stalk button push. I treated my windshield with ceramic, so unless the rain is very heavy, it beads up and rolls off.

I'm sure there are other little quirks that remain when FSD beta is deselected. I'll discover them over time.


----------



## SalisburySam

FRC said:


> I've had no updates since opting out. Still on 36.5.3. Did I actually opt out? I simply unselected FSD beta on the autopilot screen.


Perhaps my post was a bit confusing. After my safety score went from 97 down to 92 I decided that was silly and opted out of the FSD Beta queue. Never actually got to the FSD beta.


----------



## FRC

SalisburySam said:


> Perhaps my post was a bit confusing. After my safety score went from 97 down to 92 I decided that was silly and opted out of the FSD Beta queue. Never actually got to the FSD beta.


Ahhh, Okay. I "earned" beta, tried it for 3 days until it attempted murder, then deselected beta.


----------



## jhodgesatmb

I haven't gotten any of the 2021.36.* updates. I was wondering if there is something wrong as there have been several in this range and they are starting to talk about 2021.40. Has anyone else had this problem or am I the only one?


----------



## Mike

RickO2018 said:


> I opted out a week ago and have not seen any updates since. Still on 2021.32.22


Im still on 32.21 (and being in Canada have had no opportunity to try FSD beta).


----------



## Mike

jhodgesatmb said:


> I haven't gotten any of the 2021.36.* updates. I was wondering if there is something wrong as there have been several in this range and they are starting to talk about 2021.40. Has anyone else had this problem or am I the only one?


Welcome to the forum.

Don't worry about it.

There is no logic to it, but the "system" knows what version your car is running.

It will offer you an update when the "system" thinks its ready.

Signed:

Still on 32.21


----------



## M3OC Rules

jhodgesatmb said:


> I haven't gotten any of the 2021.36.* updates. I was wondering if there is something wrong as there have been several in this range and they are starting to talk about 2021.40. Has anyone else had this problem or am I the only one?





Mike said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Don't worry about it.
> 
> There is no logic to it, but the "system" knows what version your car is running.
> 
> It will offer you an update when the "system" thinks its ready.
> 
> Signed:
> 
> Still on 32.21


Mike is right that trying to figure why you get yours when is futile. There are very good reasons why they don't give the update to everyone at the same time. One is that if there is a problem then all their customers have problems at the same time. Tesla had been pushing out updates to all the Beta users at the same time. They pushed a bad update with safety concerns. There were no accidents that I know of but luckily that was only a couple thousand people. After that they said they are no longer pushing all the updates at the same time to the Beta users.


----------



## GDN

jhodgesatmb said:


> I haven't gotten any of the 2021.36.* updates. I was wondering if there is something wrong as there have been several in this range and they are starting to talk about 2021.40. Has anyone else had this problem or am I the only one?


Agree with the others. Over 22% of the fleet is still on a version of 32.X We still have a car on 32.22.


----------



## BuzzinAround

GDN said:


> Agree with the others. Over 22% of the fleet is still on a version of 32.X We still have a car on 32.22.


I appear to be in this boat too. I opted into FSD beta once I got 32.22. I realized based on the mileage I drive, I wouldn't make the cut. I've since opted out and no updates


----------



## skygraff

Anybody else see their avatar get slightly darker and maybe a bit more hi-res with .31?


----------



## Derik

I feel like it has been ages.. I'm still stuck on 32.22. Boy I've gotten spoiled with software updates. haha


----------



## garsh

According to TeslaFi, only 3.8% of the fleet is still on a version of 2021.32.
I'm un-marking this thread as "current".


----------



## Derik

Hey.. I'm still on it! It is good to be part of the 3.8%!


----------



## DocScott

Derik said:


> Hey.. I'm still on it! It is good to be part of the 3.8%!


Out of curiosity, do you have the software updates set to "standard"?


----------



## Derik

DocScott said:


> Out of curiosity, do you have the software updates set to "standard"?


Nope. It is on advanced. I actually went to check that setting the other day.


----------



## Derik

Derik said:


> Hey.. I'm still on it! It is good to be part of the 3.8%!


Make that part of the 1.6%.. Almost able to round it down to say I'm in the 1%!


----------



## EpsilonKore

Derik said:


> Make that part of the 1.6%.. Almost able to round it down to say I'm in the 1%!


Im still here with you, in Advanced mode... waiting with my 98 safety score for FSD... or any software update at this point...


----------



## Derik

EpsilonKore said:


> Im still here with you, in Advanced mode... waiting with my 98 safety score for FSD... or any software update at this point...


I've been sitting on a 98, pushed it to a 99 last night.

I just got a push notification for 36.8.8. I guess I'll never get to be in the 1%.


----------



## ltphoto

I'm starting to wonder why I've been left behind. Still on 32.22 for over two months. Have always had updates among the earliest to get them. Almost 9,000 miles now on this version due to a long road trip. By far the longest I've gone on any version.


----------



## garsh

ltphoto said:


> I'm starting to wonder why I've been left behind. Still on 32.22 for over two months. Have always had updates among the earliest to get them. Almost 9,000 miles now on this version due to a long road trip. By far the longest I've gone on any version.


I'd give it a little longer before taking any action, but sometimes an update fails and prevents any other updates from occurring. In that case, you can schedule a "service visit" just to ask service to re-push software to your car, and that usually resolves those types of issues.


----------



## ltphoto

garsh said:


> I'd give it a little longer before taking any action, but sometimes an update fails and prevents any other updates from occurring. In that case, you can schedule a "service visit" just to ask service to re-push software to your car, and that usually resolves those types of issues.


Good advice. I'll see what happens by the end of this month. Not driving much now anyway.


----------



## EpsilonKore

I achieved a 99 safety score yesterday after a long trip and I am still stuck on this version. I sent a service request for a version check a few days before hitting 99 and the ticket was closed out without any response. Wonder if I should do it again?


----------



## bwilson4web

EpsilonKore said:


> I achieved a 99 safety score yesterday after a long trip and I am still stuck on this version. I sent a service request for a version check a few days before hitting 99 and the ticket was closed out without any response. Wonder if I should do it again?


I learned how to reset my score to zero from YouTube channel, DragTime:





After 5 days of 100%, Tesla sent the software update and enabled FSD beta.

Anytime I had an event, I would reset the Safety Score and start again. If I thought I might have exceeded one of the metrics, when I parked, I double button reset which wiped out that trip, Patience grasshopper, you'll get there.

My one complaint about Safety Score was the absence of immediate feedback when something exceeded a threshold. This made learning what those events are take longer than needed.

Bob Wilson


----------

